# Moving dog to US



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to return to the US temporarily and take my dog. Trying to find a ride to the border with the dog as I don't have a car. Does anyone have ideas where I could look to share a ride with someone driving back?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

airlines like volaris take dogs for a reasonnable fee , fly to the border.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

citlali said:


> airlines like volaris take dogs for a reasonnable fee , fly to the border.


Have you flown a dog? I was reading something about needing to hire a broker. Would you know about that? Thanks.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

If you travel with an animal on an airplane, you will need health and vaccine certification from a veterinary doc. The same may apply for travel across the US border. Plus if the dog was born in Mexico then it would qualify as an immigrant, and subject to Trump rules (smiley face).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> If you travel with an animal on an airplane, you will need health and vaccine certification from a veterinary doc. The same may apply for travel across the US border. Plus if the dog was born in Mexico then it would qualify as an immigrant, and subject to Trump rules (smiley face).


And we all know that Trump is the first US president in ages who doesn't have a "First Doggie". Maybe he is allergic to our canine friends!


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> And we all know that Trump is the first US president in ages who doesn't have a "First Doggie". Maybe he is allergic to our canine friends!


Very liberal, this forum. It's why republicans don't voice their opinions in polls.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

q_vivar said:


> Very liberal, this forum. It's why republicans don't voice their opinions in polls.


This forum is what its members make it. Anyone is allowed to make comments, but they shouldn't expect that everyone will agree with their opinions. That's what is called freedom of speech, my dear!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

q_vivar said:


> Have you flown a dog? I was reading something about needing to hire a broker. Would you know about that? Thanks.


I’ve flown a dog from Mexico to Canada, with a stopever in the US requiring me to have the dog go through US Customs. It was way easier than I had anticipated. No broker required. I essentially just had to show proof of up-to-date vaccinations. Actually, according to this Border Patrol website the only thing you have to show is proof of rabies vaccination. I’m pretty sure I had a veterinarian certificate stating my little dog was in good health. But according to these US government websites it doesn’t seem to be a requirement. A vet certification of good health, no diseases, parasites, etc. IS a requirement if you bring your dog back to Mexico. 

https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/local-media-release/cbp-offers-guidance-dog-owners-crossing-border

This government document states the airlines will generally require a health certificate stating the travelling pet is healthy. That’s easily obtained from a vet. 
https://www.cbp.gov/sites/default/files/assets/documents/2016-Aug/pets-wildlife-unitedstates.pdf

And the Center for Disease Control website about requirements for importing dogs:
https://www.cdc.gov/importation/bringing-an-animal-into-the-united-states/dogs.html
And this is a link to a poster summarizing the requirements:
https://www.cdc.gov/importation/pdf/DogImportation_US-Mexico_ENG.pdf

The US Customs regulations are the same whether entering by land or air. The airline may have their own requirements so be sure to check with them.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

First off - I think I read at some point over the last 5 years that the US and Mexico had agreed to the same requirements for pet import/export going in either direction - but I am on thin ice and have nothing to back that up.

Our personal experience bringing four cats into Mexico was - we needed to have forms/shots completed by the vet and the vet needed to be USDA approved to issue the certificate. BUT - that approval had a very short period - perhaps 7 days. 

Edit : and we had to visit the USDA offices at Miami Intl to get the approval.

We drove in and they did ask for the paperwork - but at perhaps 4AM the guy simply looked in the window of the car and counted the four cat carriers and we were on our way.

But things change...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

You may have more trouble getting the dog back into Mexico on your return trip than getting it into the US outbound. Search this forum for stories about people who had experiences.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the link to the information on bringing a dog into the U.S. from the official government website.
Also, if you end up going by air, the airline may have additional restrictions and requirements.
(Oops, I posted the wrong link at first. It should be fixed now.)


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm no expert - but I do not think you need to concern yourself with the CDC - but rather the USDA...

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ourfocus/importexport/animal-import-and-export


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> I'm no expert - but I do not think you need to concern yourself with the CDC - but rather the USDA...
> 
> https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ourfocus/importexport/animal-import-and-export


Both the Border Services website and the USDA website refer to the CDC requirements. 

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/pet-travel/bring-pet-into-the-united-states/pet-travel-dogs-into-us

I just go where the links take me.


----------

